# Save cash on vets bills in France.



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess many of us when travelling north through France from Spain or Portugal, avoid toll roads.

We are no exception...we use the N10 from Chartres through Dreux and onto Tours.

If you use this route and want a really good English speaking vet who only charged us an amazing €6.80 to supply and administer a worming tablet to our 21kg Springer Spaniel....then sign and stamp her passport with date time and dose then by all means send me a pm.....I don't want to make it totally public because I'd like to use the same vet next year for roughly the same price!

I know you'll understand...


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> TheFlups"]I guess many of us when travelling north through France from Spain or Portugal, avoid toll roads.
> 
> We are no exception...we use the N10 from Chartres through Dreux and onto Tours.
> 
> ...


 8O 8O 8O We paid 84 Euros for fat dog a couple of weeks back for the same thing in Hornfluer.... I am having palpitations now..

ray.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Have replied to your pm Ray...it'll be cheaper next time!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We've paid the exact same rate Flups, put it in the database, someone else went, paid more and complained vociferously on here, at times it's hardly worth telling people. :roll: 

tony


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

In my OP I said 
"We are no exception...we use the N10 from Chartres through Dreux and onto Tours"

Tours ? I should have typed Rouen...sorry.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Gemmy...yes I know where you're coming from. That's why I was nervous about posting. It's just that we have had so much help from others on here, we felt we might be able to give a bit back...funny old world init...


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

Last year we used a vet in the South of France and he charged us 4 Euros as he used his own worm tablet for a toy poodle, this year the same vet but now we have 2 toy poodles and we gave him our own worm tablets to use , he examined them both and stamped passports and fit to travel section and refused to take any money. Yes charged us nothing saying have a safe journey home. I am under the same opinion as Gemmy reluctant to advertise the vet.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> telbet"]Last year we used a vet in the South of France and he charged us 4 Euros as he used his own worm tablet for a toy poodle, this year the same vet but now we have 2 toy poodles and we gave him our own worm tablets to use , he examined them both and stamped passports and fit to travel section and refused to take any money. Yes charged us nothing saying have a safe journey home. I am under the same opinion as Gemmy reluctant to advertise the vet.


Hey up..

Thanks for that, where did you sail from to get back to the UK, did you still have plenty of time to get back to Calais or did you go from somewhere else?..

Thanks ray.


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

Wednesday evening vet Sunday morning tunnel Calais.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

With the attitude on show by Members of this Motorhome forum in this thread it looks as if I've wasted my time putting this together - http://goo.gl/maps/dGJM

Community?

What Community?

My subs are due in one week.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Why print that...............blackmail....................who cares...........Vs don't.

tony


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Pmd you


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

I have found Keiths database incredibly useful and have contributed information on vets we have used.

For us, the value is primarily in the personal recommendation and the ability to communicate in English with a vet well versed in the passport requirements. The price, although helpful as an indication, is a guide only and despite Keith's best efforts, at times the price may be out of date.

We are all capable of checking prices before we use their services and if it's too dear, there is usually adequate time to find another vet.

I would like to thank Keith for all of his hard work in creating and maintaining the database - its a great resource and will be even better if people provide regular updates.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

> With the attitude on show by Members of this Motorhome forum in this thread it looks as if I've wasted my time putting this together - http://goo.gl/maps/dGJM
> 
> Community?
> 
> ...


Thank you Keith, that will be very useful for us when we take our pooch to France in September, much appreciated


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

*Cheap vets*

Well it's simple surely! .!.? 
If you'd wish to share the info with all of us that need to use do so openly

But if you wish to keep your little "pearl of wisdom" to yourselves so you maintain mates rates then do so don't bother opening it on a forum

Surely you cannot be selective on who you tell and who you don't 
It's all a rip off the tunnel and ferry charges are ridiculous for the mount of work they do too, but it is the "privilege" of being able to take our mutt smogs ferrets etc 
Will put tin hat on and retreat it the bar!


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*vets*

We use almost same road on our return from Spain but stop in Aubigny sur Nere on the free aire in town ( 2nd one a 5 min walk out of town also free !!)
Water, waste and elsan on site also Aldi plus bar restaurant too,
The vet (speaks good English) is only a 3-5 min walk from aire's rear entrance.
To worm our Yorkie and sign a stamp dog passport + worming pil was only 3.80 Euro's !!
If anyone want his telephone number pm me and I will give it to you.
Few large supermarkets, papershop, butchers and good pubs in town and a market twice a week.
Sorted !!


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

*Cheap vets*

There should be no need for PM messages here pages jaune will provide most details to this who wish to seek

But please don't all hang tantalising vets details onto the forum - share 'um or don't !

Keith Chesterfield has combined a good comprehensive list but not conclusive by any means -it should show the pit falls as well as the good ones, by our collecting, if you have found a good one by all means have a word with that vet and negotiate your mates rates on recommendation if you have to. but if it's all masonic under arm and leg hand shakes there's really no point whatsoever putting or mentioning on a forum (no detriment to you Keith it must be a constant job)

Most cooperative vets would be / will be more than happy to encourage the relieving us of unnecessary cash

Sorry either research research, keep it to yourself or share it.

I speak as I find! Tin hat on!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks very much for the info
kev


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Aubigny-sur-Nère Vet added to Google Map.


----------

